# Grafitti



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

This one made me chuckle ... 










very wise in these troubled times :laugh:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

HEHE what is the other (you'll never know everything but don't tell)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Heheheheheheh..... I like that :lol:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

see rule no 1 :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Reminds me of:

As you get old, your memory is the second thing you lose.


----------

